# Happy Birthday!!!



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Tomorrow marks the 240th birthday of the Marine Corps. I want to say happy birthday to all my fellow Marines on this website and thank all of those who have also served. To those who have given the ultimate sacrifice you will never be forgotten. Semper Fi!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My boss is an old retired Marine, couldn't ask for a better boss.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of the people I admire most in this world is a marine. I'm lucky enough to have gotten the chance to speak to him Monday night.

Thank you all for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday U.S.M.C.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, to all military personnel currently serving and to those having done so in the past. Salute!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Marines. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Gyrenes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARINES----------Semper Fi----"66--69" Also Happy Veterans Day Tomorrow to ALL Veterans---Thank You for serving Our Great Country-------SB*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

To all who have made, are making, or have ultimately gave in service---a profound salute. Blood is the only price freedom acknowledges, we acknowledge all contributors and service members properly so. SALUTE! atriot:


----------

